# REWEL Osteoporose



## chriiss (13. April 2013)

.


----------



## nebeljäger (13. April 2013)

erst mal ein lautes ohhhhjeehhhh..., ewig schade um das schöne Bike 

das kann bei jedem Rahmen passieren, noch dazu an so einem "loco typico"

Ich denk Rewel findet da schon eine annehmbare Lösung...(falls der Rest nicht gelitten hat)-->neue Sitzstrebe und weiter gehts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (13. April 2013)

Das is scho ne harte Nummer... Scheint ja in einem Bereich gebrochen zu sein, wo die Hitzeeinwirkung des Schweißens das Material schwächen kann, aber nicht sollte. Vielleicht übernimmt Rewel da sogar die Reparatur, weil an und für sich seh ich mal keinen Grund, warum ein Titanrahmen dort brechen sollte, wenn ordentlich gearbeitet wurde.


----------



## chriiss (13. April 2013)

.


----------



## nebeljäger (13. April 2013)

na dann...gute Voraussetzungen für ein weiteres "fast"bikejahrzehnt


----------



## Berrrnd (14. April 2013)

könnte da vielleicht ein etwas zu windiger leichtbau-schnellspanner/spannachse auch mit dran schuld sein?


----------



## Fettkonserve (14. April 2013)

Keine Sorge, der Leo macht den Rahmen wieder flott 

Das ist halt genau der Unterschied, warum ich kein Massengeröhr habe sondern einen Rahmen, hinter dem auch ein Name steht. Schreib ihn an und er macht dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ausschlagen wirst!


----------



## chriiss (14. April 2013)

.


----------



## zuki (14. April 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon hätten (davon bin ich überzeugt - auch wenn ich es nicht beweisen kann) schon vor langer Zeit das Zeitliche gesegnet!



Nanana, mein guter, alter Bauxitbomber Mac B aus dem schönen DK wird seit 1993 sehr übel ran genommen. Ist wohl eher jeweils ein glücklicher, bzw. bei Dir unglücklicher Zufall, denn Materialfetisch.


----------



## chriiss (14. April 2013)

.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. April 2013)

Der Leo kriegt das schon wieder hin. Wenn er bei einem "fremden" Rahmen neue Ausfallenden einschweißt (so geschehen bei meinem Lynskey), und das noch zu einem fairen Kurs, wird das bei einem seiner eigenen Rahmen bestimmt weder problematisch noch allzu teuer.

Ich drück die Daumen, wär schade drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (14. April 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> .....Wenn er bei einem "fremden" Rahmen neue Ausfallenden einschweißt (so geschehen bei meinem Lynskey), und das noch zu einem fairen Kurs, wird das bei einem seiner eigenen Rahmen bestimmt weder problematisch noch allzu teuer.
> 
> Ich drück die Daumen, wär schade drum.



und die Change auf ein cooles Ausfallende kommt auch noch dazu.... ;-)

Stellt sich nach dieser Belastung eh die Frage ob er die andere Seite nicht mitwechseln wird....


----------



## chriiss (14. April 2013)

.


----------



## nebeljäger (14. April 2013)




----------



## chriiss (15. April 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (15. April 2013)

Eieiei, du machst ja Sachen!

Schön das es eine Lösung geben wird!

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (19. April 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> So und in ein paar Wochen zeig ich dann hier das Ergebnis!


da hast Du anscheinend mehr Hirn/Geduld als ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren,
als ich mein Rewel HSM wegen eines eingerissenen Steuerrohrs billigst an einen Bekannten verscheppert habe und es bis heute *bitter* bereue ...
auch das Ergebnis der entfernten Cantisockel interessiert mich ...
Gute Wahl, es reparieren zu lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (20. April 2013)

.


----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> ... meine Kids würde ich wegen einem gebrochenen Arm ja auch nicht ins Kinderheim geben ...


stimmt, würde ich bei meinen auch nicht (hoffe ich jedenfalls)


----------



## chriiss (20. April 2013)

.


----------



## versus (20. April 2013)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> er macht dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ausschlagen wirst!



ich habe leo noch nie gesehen, aber irgendwie habe ich jetzt ein konkretes bild vor augen


----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> ... schlechtes Gewissen


nö hab ich eigentlich selten, bei solchen gedanken merk ich eher, dass ich auch bloss ein mensch bin und keine maschine, was mich eher ent- als belastet.
genug geschwallt, mein neuer Aufriss ist letzte Woche wohlbehalten eingetroffen; mal sehen, was ich damit "anstelle"



  @versus: wieso denkst du bei L.S. an Halbwelttypen?


----------



## versus (20. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @versus: wieso denkst du bei L.S. an Halbwelttypen?



"der pate" schon mal gesehen ? 



Fettkonserve schrieb:


> und er macht dir ein Angebot, das du nicht ausschlagen wirst!




http://www.kino.de/news/der-pate-ist-die-nummer-1/152602


----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> "der pate" schon mal gesehen ?


achso, etz schnackelts in meinem mechanischen gehirn
deinem knie scheints wieder besser zu gehen, gut so, denn du bist ohnehin zwangsverpflichtet ende mai  ...


----------



## versus (20. April 2013)

1std flach mitm crosser geht gut. nur bei der aktuellen schweinekälte (SCHNEEEEE!!!) kann ich es grad wieder vergessen


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. April 2013)

Das Wetter ist dieses Jahr bisher eine echte Frechheit. Ich vermute, das muss damit zusammenhängen, dass meine Elternzeit erst Anfang Mai beginnt


----------



## chriiss (7. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (14. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (14. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch prima aus!

Glückwunsch!!!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2013)

Sauber !
Viel Spaß


----------



## cluso (18. Mai 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Sauber !
> Viel Spaß



Genau, und viele schöne Erlebnisse/KM mit dem "neuen" Stück.


----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2013)

sieht gut aus! ich ärgere mich ein wenig, dass ich die cantisockel am lightning nicht auch habe entfernen lassen. damals dachte ich noch, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann nochmal felgenbremsen montieren wollen würde - tststs...


----------



## Raze (19. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> sieht gut aus! ich ärgere mich ein wenig, dass ich die cantisockel am lightning nicht auch habe entfernen lassen. damals dachte ich noch, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann nochmal felgenbremsen montieren wollen würde - tststs...



Hallo,

das ist mit einem Dremel und dem nötigen Zubehör in 30 min erledigt, genauso sauber wie es die Herren von REWEL gemacht haben. Ich habe es schon 2 Mal gemacht. Das Finish machst Du wie gewohnt mit dem Schleifvlies.

Die werden ein Flex, eine Powerfeile und einen Rohrschleifer genommen haben.

Schönen Abend und


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. Mai 2013)

Da braucht man schon länger als 30 min aber machbar ist es auf jeden Fall. Hab z. B. auch schon mal einen Canti Gegenhalter entfernt.


----------



## chriiss (29. September 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (29. September 2013)

Hhhmmmm, ganz schön viel Osteoporose für meinen Geschmack... 

Es freut mich aber das Du jetzt wieder mit dem Rewel auf die Trails kannst! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## cluso (29. September 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Eine zweite Osteoporose-Erkrankung   hat mir den (Spät)sommer leider etwas versaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Inserts verbessern, soweit ich weiß, die Maßhaltigkeit des Steuerrohrs  bzw. Sie können einfacher gefertigt werden für ein präziser Lagersitz als ein schwer zubearbeitendes Titanrohr


----------



## chriiss (29. September 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (29. September 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Joe, warum verkaufst Du das Kona?? Schade drum!



Es ist nach ausgiebigen Tests einfach etwas zu groß...

Außerdem habe ich ja noch mein Clark Kent was mir immer wieder Freude macht. 

Zudem ist ein modernes Fully meine Garage eingezogen... 

Wie wäre es eigentlich in der dritten Oktoberwoche mit einem kleinen Metal-Revival im Odenwald? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (29. September 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (29. September 2013)

Schau mal hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62577

Der Ort ist mir ziemlich egal, die Geschwindigkeit eigentlich auch...

Hauptsache wir schaffen danach noch ein Soja-Häppchen und einen Kaktus-Tee

Würde mich echt freuen...

L. G. Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TenBingham (30. September 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass alle Krankheitssymptome zwischenzeitlich behoben sind und keine neuen auftreten.
> 
> Das neue Steuerrohr wurde mit Inserts versehen, was mich zwar nicht stört, aber ich frage mich welche Funktion bzw. Verbesserung diese Teile bringen.



Schön, dass der Bock wieder ganz ist. 
Hat Leo was dazu gesagt, woher der Riss in der Schweißnahmt kommen kann?


----------



## chriiss (30. September 2013)

.


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. September 2013)

Freut mich für Dich, dass das Radl wieder fährt, viel Spaß! Gönn doch dem edlen Teil mal einen Steuersatz "auf Augenhöhe mit dem Rahmen" 

Aber Rewel, naja... In letzter Zeit hört man schon so einiges von Schäden an Rewel Rahmen, auch hier bei nem Kumpel. (Gut, mein Pipedream is auch hinüber, aber der kommt aus China oder sonstwoher.) Ich jedenfalls hätte schon mal gefragt, was er davon hält, dass ein Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres zwei mal die Grätsche macht, vor allem, was er für die Ursache hält. Und wäre ich er, dann wäre mir das fast peinlich beim zweiten mal Geld zu verlangen. 

Grad hab ich die Lust auf Titan etwas verloren. Aber wenn's mal soweit ist, dann lass ich mir bei Mawis was auf Maß bauen. Dann kannn ich im Zweifelsfall hinfahren und Probleme face-to-face diskutieren. Dafür zahl ich gerne 1000  mehr für den Rahmen...


----------



## chriiss (30. September 2013)

.


----------



## chriiss (30. September 2013)

.


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. Oktober 2013)

Es wurden einmal E-Mails hin- und hergeschrieben und er sagt, er schickt die Fotos vom Riss weiter an die "factory", wo auch immer die ist. In der Zwischenzeit hab ich die Teile ja an einen Kona Unit geschraubt und hab es nicht bereut! 

Ich meinte nicht mal unbedingt Chris King, denn dafür ist der Außendurchmesser des Steuerrohr eh zu groß. Ein Acros AH01 würde perfekt passen, den gibt es hier fast hinterher geschmissen. 

Bzgl. Materialermüdung: die Titanlegierungen gelten ja als dauerfest und die Schäden waren doch immer im Bereich der Schweißnaht? Das kann schon darauf hindeuten, dass das Material beim Schweißen geringfügig versprödet ist. Das passiert, wenn nicht ausreichend Spülgas vorhanden ist. Sauerstoff, Stickstoff und Wasserstoff lassen Titan verspröden, allesamt im Luftgasgemisch vorhanden. 
Artikel dazu


----------

